# Angeln auf Koh Samui/ Thailand: Gerät?



## jackdaniels66909 (22. Juli 2013)

Hi,

ich werde in 2 Wochen nach Thailand (Koh Samui) reisen und wollte dort auch gerne fischen gehen..Ich war das letzte mal vor ca. 3 Jahren dort und wollte mal fragen wie es dort aktuell aussieht?
Die letzten Jahre habe ich immer mit einer leichten Rute und Naturködern (Shrimps) vertikal auf Grouper, Snapper und Co. gefischt. Dieses Jahr wollte ich aber das ganze etwas ausweiten und permanent mit 2 Ruten fischen. Wieder eine leichte Rute: etwas aktiver (evtl. Spinnköder) oder wieder vertikal und mit einer 2. Rute dann passiv. An der 2. Rute würde ich einen Köderfisch oder sonstigen Naturköder anbieten.

Allerdings weiß ich zur Zeit nicht was ich an Gerät aus Deutschland mitnehmen muss? Wohnen werde ich im Bereich von Choeng Mon/ Bo Put.
Als ich das letzte mal dort war konnte man vor Ort (Richtung Mae Nam) Haken, Bleie und Wirbel kaufen. Der Rest (Schnur, Ruten/ Rollen) war ziemlicher Mist und dazu noch völlig überteuert.

Hat sich die Situation da mittlerweile gebessert?? Hardware wie Ruten und Rollen bringe ich mit, aber ich kann an Kleinteilen nicht allzu viel mitnehmen: deshalb wäre es sehr praktisch wenn man Haken/ Drillinge, Stahl, Schwimmer und so weiter vor Ort kaufen könnte #c
Gibt es in dem groben Bereich von Bo Put bis Chaweng eventuell einen "Angelladen" den man empfehlen kann?

LG
Dennis


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Koh Samui/ Thailand: Gerät?*

Haken und Blei kannst du eigentlich auf jeder noch so kleinen Insel kaufen... Hab ich auch überall gemacht. War zwar nicht auf Samui, aber wenns das auf der großen Insel nicht gibt, auf welcher dann... ;-)


----------



## keinangelprofi (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Koh Samui/ Thailand: Gerät?*

In Lamai gibt es einen Angelladen direkt neben der Tankstelle, der hat einiges, allerdings qualitativ nicht so hochwertig, aber für Haken und Blei reichts. Schnur und Schwimmer würde ich von hier mitnehmen, mit Schwimmer angeln ist dort glaub ich nicht so üblich?
Ansonsten sind die Ruten billig, die Rollen sind so lala, meist Plastik. Fürs Angeln im Urlaub reichts.
VG


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Koh Samui/ Thailand: Gerät?*

Hi,

Lamai ist ein guter Tip! Die Insel ist ja winzig: Entfernungen relativieren sich hier unheimlich schnell :m

Die Stellen, die ich befische sind direkt vor einem Riff und von mittleren bis großen Steinen/ Korallen durchzogen: beim Vertikal angeln geht das eigentlich, da ich den Köder einfach 3-4 Kurbelumdrehungen über Grund anbiete...aber mit der 2. Rute wird das schwierig: deshalb wollte ich da gerne einen Schwimmer benutzen.
Zumal ich ca. 4-6m Wassertiefe habe und den Köfi dann im "Freiwasser" anbieten kann.
Grundfischen endet unweigerlich in einem Hänger: und im Interesse der Natur muss das nicht sein #d

Kurze Frage: an Fischen würde ich beim Köfi mit größeren Snappern/ Groupern und Barrakudas rechnen (wollen). Haie schließe ich eigentlich aus: so nah unter Land sind die absolut selten..was für Gerät empfehlt ihr mir denn für die o.g. Fische?

Ich dachte an 80gr. Spinnrute mit 4000er Rolle und 40iger Mono...Stahlvorfach nötig?! Die Snapper und Grouper haben ja eher kleinere Zähne, die das Vorfach mehr aufscheuern, aber nicht durchbeißen.

Ansonsten noch jemand Tipps??

LG
Dennis


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Koh Samui/ Thailand: Gerät?*

Also ich hatte damals eine 100g Spinnrute mit 4000er Rolle und geflochtener dabei. Als Vorfach zum Spinnfischen hab ich 1 mm Mono benutzt, wurde mir so empfohlen... Hab ausser Snappern beim Vertikalen allerdings nix gefangen.

War allerdings ein paar mal mit ein paar Locals fischen, die haben eine relativ dünne monofile als Vorfach zum Naturköderfischen genutzt. Die haben statt einem Schwimmer ein Stück Styropor genutzt, hat super funktioniert, würde ich allerdings schon der Umwelt zuliebe nicht machen und nen großen gut sichtbaren Schwimmer benutzen...


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Koh Samui/ Thailand: Gerät?*

Hi,

ich habe zum Vertikal fischen eigentlich immer 40iger Mono benutzt: für Snapper bisher kein Problem. Tausche wegen Abrieb das Vorfach halt auch nach jedem 3. oder 4. Fisch aus.

Aber wie sieht das mit Barrakudas aus? Dickeres Vorfach ist klar, aber reicht Mono, oder sollte man Stahl nehmen??
Wenn Stahl nicht zwingend erforderlich ist, würde ich lieber Richtung Mono/ Hardmono gehen, wegen der Sichtigkeit...

LG
Dennis


----------

